# klick zähler



## zuro (30. Apr 2007)

Hallo würde gerne einen Button machen der die klicke zählt, die Ausgabe sollte in einem JTextField sein, soweit hab ich das auch nur ich weiß nicht wie ich ich mit setText(count) den Wert zurückliefern soll weil setText nur String akzeptiert und count int ist. Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder gibt es noch eine andere Methode statt setText()?

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class ZählButton implements ActionListener {
	JButton b;

	JTextField t;

	int count;

	public ZählButton() {
		JFrame win = new JFrame("Hier wird gezählt!");
		win.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		win.setVisible(true);
		win.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		b = new JButton("Klicken");
		b.addActionListener(this);

		t = new JTextField(count);
		win.add(t, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
		win.add(b, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		win.pack();

	}

	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
		String label = e.getActionCommand();

		
		if (label.equals("Klicken")) {
			
			count++;   // Hier muss was anders!
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		ZählButton zb = new ZählButton();
	}

}
```
Vielen Dank
mfg
zuro


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2007)

```
if (label.equals("Klicken")) { 
   count++;
   t.setText(Integer.toString(count));
}
```


----------



## zuro (30. Apr 2007)

Cool, besten Dank!


----------

